# Advice on converting my closet



## skyfire322 (May 2, 2018)

I just moved into a new house, and unfortunately the shed I planned on putting everything in doesn't have electrical connections and is unbearably hot, so my only option is this "closet" space. 

It's 6' wide and 2' deep. I was thinking about building a shelving unit to get the carboys off the ground and I could put my equipment underneath. The big issue is cooling. We don't have central air, so I'm wondering if I should just stick with my trusty cooler bag, or if a cheap mini-fridge would be worth investing in.

Here's a photo of what it currently looks like. Any suggestions?


----------



## olusteebus (May 3, 2018)

by chance is that an exterior wall that a small cheap ac could go?


----------



## skyfire322 (May 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, no  The only exterior wall is on the other side of the room, but there's a fence on the other side which wouldn't allow me to put an AC unit in.


----------



## jgmann67 (May 3, 2018)

If you do an ac unit, be mindful of your humidity. 

Is there a workspace in the basement that is generally cool, dry and little/no sunlight? That's where I'd go. Some worry about keeping the storage area at a constant temp below 65*. And, sure, that's "optimal." Just not always possible. 

My workspace/storage area varies between 62* and 70* depending on the time of year. The temp changes are gradual. It's the best I can do (until I can afford a proper wine storage room with a cooler and dehumidifier). 

I can't say a closet would work for anything more than storage, either. Can you find a 10x10 area that fits the "relatively cool, constant dry and dark" requirements somewhere in the house?


----------



## olusteebus (May 3, 2018)

sounds like a small refrigerator with an inkbird thermostat for one carboy would be an alternative. To keep it warm you could use a water tub and aquarium heaters with a remoted thermostat


----------



## mainshipfred (May 3, 2018)

So far everything I made or bought grew too small too fast. That's the only advise I can offer.


----------



## JamesGrape (May 3, 2018)

A small refer or chest freezer on wheels with a brew heater inside the appliance? Plug the refer and heater into the inkbird and let it cycle power to the refer or heater as needed. Put it on wheels to easily move it out of the way temporarily while you work.

With an under counter refer you could build work/storage beside it and above it. Or the 6’ width is big enough for a chest freezer that could hold multiple carboys - but they would all be the same temp inside it.


----------



## skyfire322 (May 3, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> Can you find a 10x10 area that fits the "relatively cool, constant dry and dark" requirements somewhere in the house?



I don't, unfortunately. I'm thinking the refrigerator might be the only option. 

Thanks so much for the replies! I'll update everyone along the way!


----------



## meadmaker1 (May 4, 2018)

Are you building a work space or a wine storage room


----------



## skyfire322 (May 4, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> Are you building a work space or a wine storage room



More of a work space than anything else. Our pantry is the perfect size for storing wine bottles, though.


----------



## meadmaker1 (May 4, 2018)

To do a good job commiting part of your home to a cooler is kind of a big deal. They can look cool as hell, but for the work involved, being able to take someone inside is the coolest. 
But for a work space, car boy sized divisions across the bottom, waist high bench in the middle to work at, 3 carboys wide min. With more shelves and partitions on each side to the lid for bottles and car boys, tools, ect. Stand there figure out what is comfortable and maks sense for you. 
You may or may not need room for 8- 5 galllon car boys now but you will soon enough. A place for your vacuum pump weather you have one yet or not.
I dont think I can get a gallon car boy in my mini fridge. A few cans of pop some bee keeping stuff and a few packets of yeast . I use a beverage cooler I found to cold crash in, it fits a carboy perfect and our frige makes plenty of ice.


----------



## skyfire322 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks all for the advice! I plan on getting a below counter fridge and building shelving above it to use as a work space. At first, I was "concerned" since the fridge would be on the floor, I'd have to lift it, but then I told myself "Just invest in the AIO and you won't have to worry about that." 

I guess my final question is what the optimal size (in cubic ft) for a fridge for potentially two carboys would be?


----------



## Ajmassa (May 31, 2018)

Any double door under counter style would likely fit 2 carboys. Depending on your location you can score a used stainless steel commercial fridge for pretty cheap in online auctions. 
Would already have a ‘prep table top’ and usually on casters to easily move around. I always keep my eyes peeled on the auctions near me for a deal. Here’s 2 examples that seem ideal. 
https://www.pciauctions.com/item_detail.php?item=646111
https://www.pciauctions.com/item_detail.php?item=643814


----------



## Chris Larson (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m in a similar boat my friend. I came here for advise because I have a space about twice the size and wondering howto handle the cooling side of the project. I don’t know if I need to hire a professional or (from what I’ve found) just by something like this https://www.utahwinecellardesign.com/whisperkool-slimline-2500 and install it myself? I’m a novice when it comes to electricity so I’m a bit uneasy with the whole situation. Any advise is much appreciated


----------

